# Officer Down: Jeff McCoy - [Abilene, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

06/05/2007
*18-year veteran of Tex. police dies in car wreck*

*Officer Down: Jeff McCoy* - [Abilene, Texas]

*











*

*ODMP*



Biographical Info[/B]
*Age:* 40

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident

*Additional Information:* Officer McCoy was a member of the Abilene Police Department for 18 years. He is survived by his wife and a 2-year-old daughter.

*Incident Details:* Officer Jeff McCoy was on routine patrol before dawn. An oncoming car crossed into his lane and crashed into the driver's side of his patrol car.

*End of Watch:* Tuesday, June 5, 2007

The Associated Press
ABILENE, Tex. - An Abilene police officer died today when another car slammed into his patrol car this morning.
The crash happened before dawn today on South 14th Street in southwestern Abilene, about a mile west of McMurry University.
Police reports say Officer Jeff McCoy was on routine patrol when an oncoming car crossed into his lane and crashed into the driver's side of his patrol car. That shoved the patrol car into a utility pole, killing McCoy.
Police identified the driver of the other car as 28-year-old Marcus Suarez. Police Sergeant Doug Wrenn says he was taken to Hendrick Medical Center for treatment of injuries. Wrenn says no decision will be made on charges until toxicology test results are available.
McCoy is the first Abilene police officer to die in the line of duty since 1954. He was an 18-year veteran of the Abilene police force and the married father of a 2-year-old daughter.

Texas Officer Killed in Early-Morning Crash












Abilene Police Department

Officer Jeff McCoy

Officer Jeff McCoy died in a car crash early this morning at South 14th and Ballinger. 
Police say a car driven by 28 year old Marcos Suarez was traveling at a high rate of speed westbound on South 14th. McCoy's patrol unit was eastbound. Suarez lost control, crossed into oncoming traffic and slammed into McCoy. McCoy's unit collided with a utility pole before coming to rest. 
Authorities say McCoy most likely died on impact.
He had been with APD for almost 18 years, serving in the patrol division that entire time. 
Suarez is in serious condition at Hendrick Medical Center . Police are investigating whether alcohol or drugs were a factor in the crash. McCoy leaves behind a wife and a 2 year old daughter. He was an active member of Beltway Park Baptist.

*Courtesy of **KTXS-TV*


----------

